# Car Insurance without the NIE



## naby93 (May 21, 2013)

Hello to everybody!
I am working for an Irish Company in Spain and I tried to get the nie lot of times without success.
I really need to buy a car in Spain and I was wondering If I can buy a car in Spain without the NIE but only with a passport.
And if I can, can I make a car insurance without the NIE as well?
The only Spanish document I have is the Empadronamiento and house contract!
Thanks in Advance
Nabil


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

naby93 said:


> Hello to everybody!
> I am working for an Irish Company in Spain and I tried to get the nie lot of times without success.
> I really need to buy a car in Spain and I was wondering If I can buy a car in Spain without the NIE but only with a passport.
> And if I can, can I make a car insurance without the NIE as well?
> ...


:welcome:

I don't understand why you can't get a NIE number - ANYONE can get one of those..

I imagine you mean you're having trouble registering as resident??

either way - you can't buy a car without a NIE number, & in some areas you can only buy one with a registration certificate


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

naby93 said:


> Hello to everybody!
> I am working for an Irish Company in Spain and I tried to get the nie lot of times without success.
> I really need to buy a car in Spain and I was wondering If I can buy a car in Spain without the NIE but only with a passport.
> And if I can, can I make a car insurance without the NIE as well?
> ...


As Lynn says, ANYONE can get an NIE - there are no restrictions.

I suspect, like her, that you are confusing two completely separate documents.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> As Lynn says, ANYONE can get an NIE - there are no restrictions.
> 
> I suspect, like her, that you are confusing two completely separate documents.


I'm not confused


----------



## naby93 (May 21, 2013)

because they asked me for a document called social seguridad....
but when I went to the office they told me I need the Nie to get this document unless it is my employer who provides the social seguridad which is not my case.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

naby93 said:


> because they asked me for a document called social seguridad....
> but when I went to the office they told me I need the Nie to get this document unless it is my employer who provides the social seguridad which is not my case.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


so what's happening about your tax & insurance?

it's up to your employer to sort that out


----------



## naby93 (May 21, 2013)

they have been paid to my company's country... my employer is trying to sort it out and hopefull i ll manage to get that document I need in the end of june. The problem is that I need a car...and for sure I can buy a car with my passport...the thing I am not sure about is the insurance...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

naby93 said:


> they have been paid to my company's country... my employer is trying to sort it out and hopefull i ll manage to get that document I need in the end of june. The problem is that I need a car...and for sure I can buy a car with my passport...the thing I am not sure about is the insurance...


I would be _very _surprised if you can buy a car without a NIE number

for insurance though, if you look at our *FAQs & useful info *thread, there's a section with links to insurance comparison sites - I'm pretty certain they ask for NIE numbers - but it might be worth a look

in any case - you _can _get a NIE number


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

naby93 said:


> because they asked me for a document called social seguridad....
> but when I went to the office they told me I need the Nie to get this document unless it is my employer who provides the social seguridad which is not my case.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!


If you are employed and living in Spain, then you will have to get an NIE and a 'residencia'.

If you are employed under contract or self-employed then, yes, you will also need an SS number.

However, to get an NIE you do NOT need an SS number.



Sorry Lynn I know you weren't confused. I meant that you suspected, like me .... (just badly written)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd also be interested in how he got onto the Padron?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I'd also be interested in how he got onto the Padron?



you are _supposed_ to be able to register on the padrón with just your passport & a rental contract - even 'illegal immigrants'.........



> *Documentación necesario para poder empadronarse*​ Solicitar en La Oficina de Ayuntamiento que le corresponda de acuerdo a su domicilio,
> 
> 
> el formulario de Alta Individual o Colectivo.
> ...


¿Qué es el empadronamiento?


----------

